# [SOLVED] Need support in why I can't get into one website !



## bmartin1984b (Dec 7, 2011)

Need support in why I can't get into one website !

I need someone to tell me what could be the problem I have been trying to get into one website called Wanaifieds.Com The world's best online marketplace, List free Classifieds,buy and sell - auction,post a job and get hire from over 1 million top professionals. | Wanaifieds.com and I can't get into the site from my home I can get into the site everywhere else but here I called the service provider and their telling me it's not them they don't block website and the IP is not stationary so their nothing wrong with their end I called the hosting company of the website and they told me they don't block any IP's I don't know what to do I do remember when it was working about 4 days ago I tried something o the site and I messed up and I clicked back instead of putting my password a little box poped up and said something about a certificate or something but I just clicked off and when I tried to get back on the site I was seeing 


Unable to connect







Firefox can't establish a connection to the server at Wanaifieds.Com The world's best online marketplace, List free Classifieds,buy and sell - auction,post a job and get hire from over 1 million top professionals. | Wanaifieds.com.





The site could be temporarily unavailable or too busy. Try again in a few
moments.
If you are unable to load any pages, check your computer's network
connection.
If your computer or network is protected by a firewall or proxy, make sure
that Firefox is permitted to access the Web.


I tried clearing my cached,cookies etc..
I tried 3 different browsers and nothing


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Need support in why I can't get into one website !*

Works for me.

Go to a cmd prompt as administrator [right mouse click on command prompt to get the choice]

type tracert 69.72.135.106 and post the results

you can also try putting just that ip address in and see where it takes you.


----------



## bmartin1984b (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Need support in why I can't get into one website !*

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Brandon>tracert 69.72.135.106

Tracing route to 69.72.135.106 over a maximum of 30 hops

1 <1 ms <1 ms 2 ms 10.0.0.1
2 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms 192.168.1.1
3 12 ms 8 ms 9 ms 206.248.48.1
4 15 ms 14 ms 11 ms ge1-2.agg.nfo.tx.skybeam.com [69.170.120.13]
5 13 ms 16 ms 15 ms ge2-4.bgr2.nfo.tx.skybeam.com [69.170.120.93]
6 18 ms 13 ms 10 ms 12.86.210.37
7 16 ms 15 ms 14 ms cr83.dlstx.ip.att.net [12.122.139.174]
8 17 ms 15 ms 15 ms cr1.dlstx.ip.att.net [12.123.18.110]
9 12 ms 11 ms 12 ms 12.122.212.9
10 14 ms 14 ms 14 ms 192.205.37.126
11 17 ms 111 ms 13 ms 0.ae1.XL4.DFW7.ALTER.NET [152.63.96.86]
12 59 ms 58 ms 55 ms 0.ge-6-0-0.XL4.EWR6.ALTER.NET [152.63.16.101]
13 55 ms 55 ms 59 ms TenGigE0-7-0-0.GW8.EWR6.ALTER.NET [152.63.17.254
]
14 56 ms 60 ms 59 ms nlayer1.customer.alter.net [157.130.217.74]
15 57 ms 54 ms 60 ms 208.116.63.43
16 145 ms 54 ms 163 ms 208.116.63.41
17 57 ms 56 ms 60 ms 208.116.63.254
18 *  * * Request timed out.
19 * * * Request timed out.
20 * * * Request timed out.
21 * * * Request timed out.
22 * * * Request timed out.
23 * * * Request timed out.
24 * * * Request timed out.
25 * * * Request timed out.
26 * * * Request timed out.
27 * * * Request timed out.
28 * * * Request timed out.
29 * * * Request timed out.
30 * * * Request timed out.

Trace complete.


----------



## clyde123 (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: Need support in why I can't get into one website !*

Works for me too. 208.116.63.254 was the last IP before it completed to 69.72.135.106


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Need support in why I can't get into one website !*

Long shot here. Is your date and time correct on your PC?

BG


----------



## bmartin1984b (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Need support in why I can't get into one website !*

OK I think I figured it out I disconnected the Ethernet cable frm the router and pluged it into my laptop and it works so the router is the fault I think it might have something to with the configurations I going to see if I reset it if it will work


----------



## bmartin1984b (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Need support in why I can't get into one website !*

yep thats the problm it looks like somehow the configs got scramble and cause the site to be locked out now everything is fine and working now I know what to do when a site is unexplainable locked Thanks for all yall's help 


:beerchug:Thanks again


----------

